# Check this out!!



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Picke this up from the taxidermist around Christmas. I shot it 2nd to last day of season 2009 in South Dakota. My thanks to Jerry Froehlic of Flyway Taxidermy for his wonderful work on this once in a lifetime bird.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now that is a rare bird.And done really nice. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would trade all my bands for one of those!


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> I would trade all my bands for one of those!


That's funny cuz i would give this up for some bands. I am on a streak right now of over 550 mallards with no bands. Obv. that spans almost 10 years.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I would trade all my bands for one of those!


X2!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Coolest bird I've ever seen. I'll be at your house tmro with my bands. :lol:


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

WOW I seen one a scheels in bismark..but it does not look that cool..


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

bluebill25 said:


> Coolest bird I've ever seen. I'll be at your house tmro with my bands. :lol:


Dont get me wrong I have 8 bands it just seems like I should have more for the amount of hunting I do and I am 36 afterall.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

8 is more than I have and I have been waterfowl hunting for as long as you have been alive. It's really not about how long you have hunted but WHERE you hunt. Birds are banded at specific locations. If you are in the main flight path of where they are banded you will get banded birds. If you are outside that flight path you will only get the occasional bird that strays.

On topic: that is a beautiful mount.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

What kind of bird is that?


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

great bird! an yeah no doubt on the bands. ive got 5 bands in 10 years of hunting and dont get me wrong im sure that is alot for some places but you would think that for as much hunting that i do that i would have more i mean i hunt every possible second that i can and its been almost 5 years since ive shot a mallard with a band. but it just so happened that the first snow goose that i ever shot by myself was banded sad part was i didnt even see it fall. it did the old steel shot fly a mile and then fall  got back to the road and my dad asked me why i didnt go pick it up and i didnt believe him so i grabbed my dog and headed back out to the pasture that he told me it fell in and you would think that a white goose laying in a brown pasture with only like 3 inch tall grass would stick out like a sore thumb but that it didnt walked all over that pasture and couldnt find so i gave up and headed back to the truck and on the way back through the pasture my lab all of a sudden locks up on a small pieces of grass and i could see the entire grass all around it and there wasnt anything there and then she jumped on top of it and out came that white goose. she caught it and we headed back to the truck not even looking at the legs got back and tossed it in the back of the truck and as i went to grab a pop out of the cooler i saw the shine of the band couldnt believe it. my dad had been hunting snows for a long time before that and never had shot one with a band and the first one i got was banded.  got to call that the luck of the beginner and havent got one since


----------



## MN Tiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Jerry at Flyway Taxidermy is one of the finest taxidermists around. He's mounted all of my birds. I couldn't be happier with the work he does!!


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> What kind of bird is that?


Mallard/Pintail hybrid. From what I have been told mallards will mate with many different ducks if no hen mallards are available. However, the offspring are always sterile so that is why they are so rare.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, that is a sweet looking bird


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Guys i am the poverty stricken hobo when it comes to bands! I am 45 this year and have a grand total of 1 band in my life! Don't get me started on you rich boogers that have 8 !  :beer:


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Toonhunter said:


> Guys i am the poverty stricken hobo when it comes to bands! I am 45 this year and have a grand total of 1 band in my life! Don't get me started on you rich boogers that have 8 !  :beer:


I apologize and offer my condolences....thats pretty sick. Do you spend a lot of time in the field? And by the way when I complain about 8 I understand that where you hunt is important. I cry cuz my friends and hunting partners seem to shoot them all the time.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

i shoot full limits of snows,canadas,and ducks every year. I am in Saskatchewan close to one of the main flyways from the tundra and 1 lonely stinking band ! To make matters worse one of the guys i hunt with only hunts waterfowl about 4 times a year, and he has gotten 3 bands in the last 2 years. One of them was even a neck banded bird ! :******:


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh and fyi, i would take that bird of yours over any amount of bands ! Hella beuaty bird. I would even go so far as to say that it may be a once in a lifetime bird. So glad you had an awesome mount made :beer:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I've only known one person who has ever shot one of those. Congrats.


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Bumped for awesomeness!!

http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac29 ... G_0734.jpg


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

AWESOME INDEED!


----------



## TakeThatDrake (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome... no need to say that is a trophy of a lifetime... I use Jerry Frolich for all my mounts as well, hands down he is the best waterfowl taxidermist anywhere. I saw your bird in his showroom, along with a Mallard Wooduck cross both really cool. Please don't use him though, that means it will take me longer to get my birds back from him! Haha


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Freakin Sweet bird, I want one


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow....what an awesome bird and mount!

I dont wanna here anybody cry to me about bands. I have been waterfowling for 10 years. I am in the field tons! Not a single band yet. Last year I shot over 200 birds. This year I already very close to that....just doesnt seem right LOL! I have been killin and eatin duck and goose like mad, but cant find a single band.

My uncle on the other hand has a whole box full of em. He hunts near pymatuning in PA and shoots about 12 birds a year. They band em there. So I guess location is what its about.

Oh well.....I will take great hunting over a band anyday. Especially if I shot one of those!


----------

